# Need help in Little Rock, AR



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

A pigeon visited me today and, based on five minutes of Googling, it appears to have paramyxovirus. Because of my apartment complex's rules and some other circumstances, I cannot keep it very long. I live in the city and do not have a vehicle. The Fish & Wildlife list of wildlife rehabbers does not have anyone in the county who takes birds. What are my options? Is there anyone nearby who would be willing to take this pigeon (with a reasonable donation for travel and its care)?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know if any of these places are near you or rescue pigeons. 
http://wildlife.rescueshelter.com/Arkansas
Are you on Facebook? You might want to post this on Palomacys Facebook site.
https://www.facebook.com/PigeonDiplomacy/


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

There was one shelter that looked promising, but their number is disconnected and they aren't responding to email. Every other sanctuary I looked at was 1+ hours away, and that kind of distance is prohibitive. The local vet didn't know of anyone that would take it. None of the animal-friendly people I know want a pigeon. It looks like Palomacy is in California? Their web site does not show any pigeon-friendly rescues in my state.

If my only options are to let it go or euthanize it, which would be the more humane option? If I let it go, it would be in a familiar environment, though I imagine it cannot care for itself or move around properly. Or will it recover enough mobility to fly around, find food and water? If I euthanize it, well, it's dead, but it'll be quick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What symptoms is it showing?


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

I first noticed it when it smacked into my window. Pigeons rarely ever land on my window sill--two or three times in five years--so I took a look at it. It didn't fly away, but wasn't very sure of its footing, either. Its head is twisted at an odd angle, sometimes upside down. It stumbles when walking around, and fell once or twice after I brought it in. It has defecated several times, watery with a green blob and a whitish blob. (Sorry if that is unhelpful, I have never closely observed pigeon poop.) It is drinking water, but hasn't eaten any of the (admittedly probably unappetizing) food I've offered.

Right now it's sleeping, I think.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is possible that it was being chased by a hawk, which led it to fly into your window. It happens. That could also account for the other symptoms. I would keep him in a quiet place over night, not in the dark, but without bright lights, and see how he does tomorrow. 
What is it you have offered him to eat?


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

Peas and corn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Canned veggies would have too much salt then is good for him. He probably doesn't even recognize them as food. After being hand fed the peas a few times, he will start to see it as food, and should start picking them up. They need to be taught to pick up food for themselves, and I don't know if he has been taught that yet. Anyway, to feed the frozen, and defrosted and warmed peas, or peas and corn, this is how you would do that. 

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please see how he does over the next few days and allow time to see if someone will want to take him. Pigeons are tough. Our first rescued feral had a broken wing and was nearly decapitated but recovered with a little TLC. Could you contact a local pigeon club, put an ad on craigslist, post on Palomacys Facebook site? Palomacy s in CA but their Facebook page has worldwide readership.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_arkansas.htm
http://www.pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html
Those are some links to pigeon clubs. Someone may be able to refer you to a kindhearted good samaritan who can give the poor thing a home while he recovers. Thank you for helping him. Sounds like he is in shock but may be ok in a few days. Can you offer some wild bird seed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, no one from a pigeon club is going to take him in with the possibility of PMV. They are not going to take the chance with their other birds.

It may just be injured from hitting the window. I hope he is doing better tomorrow.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, he may not have PMV, as you mentioned...may just be stunned from hitting the window and fine in a day or two.


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

He flew out of the box where I put him. He didn't know where he was going so he hit my bookshelf, but doesn't seem hurt. Since he wants to fly, should I let him go?

He's still walking in circles, sort of stumbling, and twisting his head around, but for all I know that could be due to the stress of living in an Amazon Prime box.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

He may get well with your supportive care. You just need to keep feeding him and keep him warm. And pmv virus may complete the course leaving the bird alive... Can you take the pain?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please dont let him go. As mentioned by Jass he needs supportive care to do well and survive right now.


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

He's stomping around and flapping his wings. I think he wants to leave. I think I will take him out tonight and see if he can fly away.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Stomping around and flapping his wings doesnt mean he is well and ready to fly away. Is he eating and drinking water?
I sent a private message to a member here who is in Arkansas asking for help or a suggested resource.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't let him go. If you do then you are sending him to his death. He has no way of surviving out there if not 100%. He will die for sure.


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Don't let him go. If you do then you are sending him to his death. He has no way of surviving out there if not 100%. He will die for sure.


If he is not rehomed in the next day or so, the options will be to die for sure in a familiar environment carrying out natural behaviors, or die for sure by human hands. I can't violate my lease (more than I already have) by keeping a wild animal in my apartment, or hire an Uber to drive me an hour+ to a bird sanctuary, or take an excessive amount of time off work to continue searching the internet for someone who wants a bird. The arrival of this animal has given me an unusual opportunity to exercise kindness, but I have to seriously consider what would be the kindest course of action within the constraints of my obligations. Hopefully, a reputable person will be willing to take the bird, in which case I would offer a fair donation to cover its care--that's the best I can do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do understand if you cannot keep him. But if you put him out now, then you didn't do anything for him. You wouldn't have to take time off work to try and find someone to take him, as that can be done after work. But if all of that is too much for you, then euthanizing would be kinder than leaving him out there.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I just emailed Elizabeth from Palomacy asking if she has any knowledge of a resource near you and if she could post this on Facebook as they have followers everywhere. Also here are two resources in AR per Mathildas list. 
http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t95-matilda-s-list-united-states-a-k


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Elizabeth suggested reaching out to Jennifer Gordon of Carolina Waterfowl Rescue in NC for a referral or Dr JUlie Burge of Burge Bird Rescue. Will try to google them.
http://www.carolinawaterfowlrescue.com/
http://burgebirdservices.homestead.com/about.html
I emailed Carolina Waterfowl Rescue to ask for a resource in AR. Also emailed [email protected] who is listed as a rehabilitator in your area.
Here is another link with phone nos...some are state wide.
http://wildliferehabber.com/rehabber-location-listings/us/ar
Am hoping something will turn up soon.
Also a vet might be able to refer you to a local person who helps birds.
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/recommendedvets.htm#arkansas


----------



## slaughtermelon (Jun 6, 2017)

*I'm by Little Rock!!*

I live in Conway, about 30 minutes away. I made an account just to let you know!  I can take the pigeon, please, find me on facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011274034889 to get in touch with me so we can work out how I can help! If that doesn't work, my email is [email protected]


----------



## slaughtermelon (Jun 6, 2017)

*I need to send a private message*

I need three posts to send a private message so sorry for spam


----------



## slaughtermelon (Jun 6, 2017)

*Messaging DTLR*

I can come to little rock for the pigeon


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

EDIT: Slaughtermelon--stand by!!!!




I already contacted the local veterinarian on Mathilda's list and they did not know of anyone that could help. I also ruled out Denise Williamson because she is in Russellville and, per the Fish & Game list, only accepts songbirds. But I guess pigeons aren't too different from songbirds, and if she wants to make the trip, that would be great.

I contacted four more people based on old email lists I found comprising various clubs. One was returned undeliverable, still waiting on the other three.

On to a more immediate concern, I attempted to feed bird per earlier instructions, and cannot get him to open his mouth. Any attempt seems to agitate him. He is also much less active, preferring to stand in one place with his head drawn down to his chest and his feathers puffed out. I thought he might be cold so I turned the thermostat up a couple degrees and held him on my lap for a while. He was very still, and he pooped all over me, which I guess means ... something.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please please call slaughtermelon...see above post.
[email protected]
Sounds like they will rescue the bird. How is he doing?


----------



## slaughtermelon (Jun 6, 2017)

Even if there's a vet that will take care of him, it's better for a pigeon to go to a home than be let outside again. Pigeons are easy prey to cats, dogs, raccoons, hawks, and more, so I really prefer the idea that I can take him or her instead of letting the pigeon go at any point. Like I said, I can drive to Little Rock, that's not a problem.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

slaughtermelon, please see if you can get the bird. Cross your heart, will you take good care of him? Thank you. 
Can you private message the poster with the bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

DTLR said:


> EDIT: Slaughtermelon--stand by!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He isn't going to open his mouth. You would need to open the beak. What is it you were trying to feed him? Can you reread my comment on how to feed the peas?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

slaughtermelon, do you have other birds?


----------



## DTLR (Jun 5, 2017)

Pigeon is with Slaughtermelon now. Thank you for your help, everyone. If this community didn't exist, I don't know what would've happened.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for bringing him in and giving him the chance he needed. Without your help he wouldn't be where he is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

DTLR, thank you for giving the bird a chance at life. Your kindness is appreciated.
Slaughtermelon, thank you too. Please keep us posted on how the poor soul is doing.
After the fact, Dr Burge just wrote with two possible vets in case of need.
Marilynn Baeyens, Baeyens Hauk Vet Group, 8620 Hwy 107, Sherwood, AR 72120 837-7106 and
Amy Hawley, Kiehl Ave Animal Clinic, 29 Edgewater Ct, Jacksonville, AR 72076 501 835-8900


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Heard from slaughtermelon who sent photos showing that the pigeon, now named Chance, is improving. She said he is strong and playful, eating and drinking, poops turning normal. Thank you so much slaughtermelon for stepping up to take the pigeon and rehabilitating him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for caring for him, and thank you cwebster for the update.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Another photo...sorry its sideways! But Chance is in good hands.


----------

